# Largemouth on Gills



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Largemouth all caught on live bluegills. Boy they are fun this time of year.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

Looking good man!
How big are the bluegil you are using, I usually only use bluegil for shovelheads


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

eodblaster said:


> Looking good man!
> How big are the bluegil you are using, I usually only use bluegil for shovelheads


I like to use the smaller ones, but we have caught them on big bluegills as well. It is a great method that I hadn't tried before this year and I have gone to numerous fishing holes to try the method and it always brings out the big boys and girls.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

CatBassCrap said:


> Largemouth all caught on live bluegills. Boy they are fun this time of year.


they go absolutely nuts for wounded gills. I posted a thread a few weeks ago about this tactic. I havent had any luck on a big lake only ponds.


----------

